# Sciatic Nerve Pain



## Ozarkgal (Nov 4, 2013)

I have been fighting sciatic nerve pain for about six months now.  It started out as a pain in the hip which went away for a while, only to return shortly with a vengence.
I have pain from my back which radiates down my left leg and across my pelvis.  I had a cortisone injection several months ago that I let my pain management doctor talk me into, despite the fact that those injections have never helped for even one day in other places that I've had them...same results this time.

I am off anti-inflammatories because of digestive tract issues, and do not want to resort to painkillers on a regular basis.

Anyone else, have or had this, and what treatments have helped if any?


----------



## terra (Nov 4, 2013)

Two years ago, I was almost crippled with this terrible thing. 
 I thought my life as I know it,  was over.   After 5 weeks of agony, I had 2 separate bouts of cortisone injections directly into the inflamed area.

Success !...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 4, 2013)

Cortisone shots aren't very healthy for you anyway, but there are a lot of people that get them for pain, I would try to avoid it.  Natural anti-inflammatories should help alleviate some of the pain, things like MSM (Methyl-sulfonyl-methane), turmeric, bromelain (pineapple), ginger, etc. 

 I've also heard that stretching helps, along with adequate hydration like drinking extra water daily.  All the natural things have to be taken daily, and results usually aren't noticed until at least a couple of weeks, then you need to continue taking them.  I know the MSM has helped me with back pain in the past, as most pain is caused by inflammation.  Hubby's been taking it for some nerve and muscle pain in his leg and back.

Stress also aggravates the condition, so maybe magnesium citrate or Epsom salt baths will be beneficial.  Hope the pain lessens with time, my father in law had sciatica years ago, but I think he was just given some pain pills for it.


----------



## That Guy (Nov 5, 2013)

Have a friend who gets physical therapy and learned stretches to help with her sciatic nerve pain.  Will try to find out exactly what she does...


----------



## TICA (Nov 6, 2013)

TWHRider said:


> I can't speak for everyone else but my sciatica was, without question, caused from my back being out of whack.  From the very first chiro adjustment, I saw improvement and continued to improve until the sciatica was gone.
> 
> Sadly it's back BUT that is because I stopped going to the chiro because he really didn't want to work on my back anymore.  Not because he was tired of my money but because my discs have deteriorated to the point where working on me is a dangerous proposition.  My vertebra literally shift if I twist wrong in a chair, driving a car, turning the grocery buggy down the aisle.
> 
> ...



TWH - I'd be really concerned about having a chiro work on your back if it is that bad - one bad snap and you could really be in trouble.  I have a friend who has chronic back pain for years and has tried just about everything other than surgery.  Although the pain never goes away, he's managed to decrease it significantly with stretching and some easy yoga moves.  He had a few bad years but with the yoga has managed to get the ole Harley back on the road so that's a sure sign he feels better.

Ozarkgal, I can't offer any advice as I've never experienced what you are going through but wish you good luck finding a solution.  Chronic pain of any kind is so hard to cope with it.


----------



## nan (Nov 6, 2013)

Ozarkgal,if you have a qualified Bowen/ Bowtech therapist in your area I would try  one of them as they should fix the problem and only one or two gentle treatments,should be enough, no injections and no drugs are used in this procedure,you should be able to find one in your area,just by searching Bowen Therapists and your area.
Best of luck I hope you can find a cure soon.


----------



## Tom Young (Nov 6, 2013)

Can only wish you the best, for  relief or some form of acceptance to live with the pain. 
While not in the same ballpark, this summer I had a short bout with what I guessed to be sciatica... no doctor or treatment, but suffering from extreme pain for about 10 days.  As I was adjusting to the pain, and trying to become mentally prepared for long term disability... it began to go away, and within another week, was completely gone.  No precipitating cause, as in a fall, or an unexpected twist... 
Treament was just in not doing anything except applying heat, and not moving about.  
It probably wasn't really sciatica, but enough like it to make me not want to EVER have it again.


----------



## Anne (Nov 6, 2013)

Ozarkgal, I don't know if you can exercise or how much you can do, but this has worked *every time *when hubby or I have low back pain or sciatica.

http://www.miraclepainrelief.com/thompsonmaneuver.htm

It's a bit difficult at first, but we got it down pat after a couple tries.  I did go to my Dr with bad back pain and sciatica years ago - this is almost exactly what he did for me; and suggested I try that exercise at home.  I do this at least 3 times daily, and so far, it's really helped.


----------



## Sid (Nov 6, 2013)

Taking my wallet out of my hip pocket helped quite a bit. I found out stretching exercises would help when it would start acting up again. Then I discovered that buying good work boots at a store that would properly fit them pretty much did away with my pain.


----------



## JamesGrain (Oct 4, 2016)

I know it's a long shot, but any chance you come back and update us? Did you find success dealing with Sciatica?

Also, try out this sciatica blog: www.lifebymelissa.com


----------



## jujube (Oct 4, 2016)

Gabapentin (Neurontin) has done wonders for my sciatica.  It's not what I was taking it for, but shortly after starting it earlier this year, my sciatica has vastly improved for the first time in 20 years.


----------



## Falcon (Oct 4, 2016)

Had a lower herniated disc. Tried a few of the above mentioned helps but they were lasting for a few hours.

My neurosurgeon was my doctor, I finally told him to operate,  Next morning he operated and told me that
he scooped out copious amounts of the stuff that was oozing out of that disc and was pressing on the sciatic nerve.  Stitched me up and I went home after a
couple of days.   ..............This was about 20 years ago and I've felt fine ever since.  Temporary  steps are
useless IMO.   Bite the bullet and have the surgery, if possible.


----------



## tnthomas (Oct 4, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> Cortisone shots aren't very healthy for you anyway, but there are a lot of people that get them for pain, I would try to avoid it.  Natural anti-inflammatories should help alleviate some of the pain, things like MSM (Methyl-sulfonyl-methane), turmeric, bromelain (pineapple), ginger, etc.
> 
> I've also heard that stretching helps, along with adequate hydration like drinking extra water daily.  All the natural things have to be taken daily, and results usually aren't noticed until at least a couple of weeks, then you need to continue taking them.  I know the MSM has helped me with back pain in the past, as most pain is caused by inflammation.  Hubby's been taking it for some nerve and muscle pain in his leg and back.
> 
> Stress also aggravates the condition, so maybe magnesium citrate or Epsom salt baths will be beneficial.  Hope the pain lessens with time, my father in law had sciatica years ago, but I think he was just given some pain pills for it.



+1 for hydration

I am currently taking mag citrate daily(had used turmeric), hard to tell if it is effective, but is sure handy if feeling a little constipated. 

I'm always looking for natural supplements, had not heard of MSM, but have know of its solvent relative DMSO for a long time. I never tried DMSO, I had an acquaintance that died of liver cancer after treating with DMSO; I don't know if it's use was related to the cancer, but my curiosity chilled....

Nothing beats opioids for pain, too bad about the addiction thing, and legal status...


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 4, 2016)

Sciatica is only a symptom that something is aggravating the sciatic nerve.  Depending on what is causing the sciatic pain, chiropractic or acupuncture can help.  ALSO, as someone mentioned above, shoes with proper support really can make a difference.  For most of my life, I had one leg enough shorter than the other to cause my pelvis to shift wrongly and cause HORRIBLE sciatic pain, and I had to be very careful that I was using exactly the prescribed lift height in my shoes or I would be in for a terrible bout of it. When I had my hips replaced, the orthopedic surgeon was able to correct the leg length differential using the length of the shaft part of the hip replacement and now I don't have trouble with that anymore and I can now wear normal shoes and NO LIFT.  It's wonderful!  I still have to be sure I have proper arch support, though.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 4, 2016)

tnthomas said:


> +1 for hydration
> 
> I am currently taking mag citrate daily(had used turmeric), hard to tell if it is effective, but is sure handy if feeling a little constipated.
> 
> ...



 , yes Mag Citrate can have that affect on some folks, I never took a large enough dose to get those results.  I looked into using DMSO a long time ago, but I backed off because it didn't seem to be as safe as the MSM.  I think the DMSO is applied to the skin to enter the system, but if there's anything dirty or chemical on your skin when you use it, that will quickly enter your system as well.  I don't like to experiment like that.

My sympathy for the loss of your friend, most of the relatives and friends of mine who died from cancer did it with conventional treatments.   Medical marijuana and recreational is legal where I live, and I'm hoping that more states vote to make it legal too, should have been done years ago IMO.

Thankfully I haven't needed to use it for pain, but I've heard many accounts of it being very effective, either alone or in conjunction with prescriptions from the doctor.  Even if it helps someone reduce the amount of opioids they need to use, that's a good thing.  Also CBD oil, which is supposed to not have any of the THC or "high" effects for pain.


----------



## tnthomas (Oct 5, 2016)

I'm sure some here seeking alternative pain relief have run across mention of a supplement called Kratom.  Well, it looks like I'll never know if Kratom is beneficial, as the DEA has banned it, but is now reconsidering it's actions:
 https://www.statnews.com/2016/10/05/kratom-ban-dea-delay/


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 5, 2016)

MJ is also helpful for nausea in chemo patients and HIV patients as well.  Medical MJ is legal here, but not for recreational use.


----------



## Don M. (Oct 5, 2016)

I have a minor bit of hip arthritis, and probably sciatica, on my left side.  Rather than opting for traditional treatments...drugs, surgery, etc., I decided to try one of these BeActive knee braces that are advertised on one of those annoying TV Infomercials.  I was pleasantly surprised to find that it actually helps.  Now, I slip it on before I go outdoors to do any serious work, and have had good results with it. 

However, I didn't waste $19.95, Plus Processing and Handling....I found these being sold on EBAY, directly from China, for about $4 delivered.  It even has the BeActive name on it....probably comes from the actual manufacturer, without a 500% markup.


----------



## jnos (Oct 5, 2016)

How fitting to see this topic. I've had mild hip pain (both hips) for months but using essential oils/cannabis salve and stretches I have gotten by. The past month I've noticed a tingling/almost numb feeling in my right calf from ankle to knee. I thought I had tight muscles so did occasional stretches and a nerve salve. 

I got up on Saturday and had an achy right leg, but figured I'd walk it off so went ahead on a planned trip 100 miles away to watch GS run in a cross country meet on a golf course. I wasn't on the golf course 5 minutes before I wondered how I'd get through the day. The pain from my hip to knee to ankle was so bad and crazy that I couldn't find any way to walk without stooping forward and kind of swinging my right leg along. I couldn't wait to get home--not that I knew what I'd do then. We watched two races and left. Once home,  I looked up sciatica and it fit my symptoms to a T.  I had part of an MJ cookie, a CBD capsule and smoked as much as I could. I also massaged salve everywhere it hurt.  I woke up only once during the night, smoked a bit more and went back to sleep.

I wasn't sure which type health provider, but  somewhere they would take an xray. I went to a chiropractor I'd seen maybe 20 years ago.  Xray showed one degenerated disc and one other moved forward out of line (can't remember what it's called now). She did one adjustment and showed me one exercise for now. Went for a second time yesterday and will go again tomorrow. My goal is to learn the exercises and streches that will help prevent a flareup if that's possible.

PS  The exercise:  Lay on back on floor (not soft couch or bed) with ice pack under lower back/buttocks. Put legs at right angle up on a chair. Lay arms out along sides palms up.  Will try to find a pix to post later.

PS I'm mentioning using medical cannabis because I am a legal cardholder in the state of Montana -- also a budtender at a dispensary :love_heart:


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 5, 2016)

I used to use that same position for flareups.  It's helpful.


----------

